# Drink from these words.



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I am sitting here absorbed in your countenance, your beauty within. I can see the pearl which others do not, I understand the need to fight or flight in you, neither do I judge it or look away from it. You are that piece from Heaven, whose image can never become dim in my eyes -- but forever radiant, like a crystal which absorbs the light around it. When I speak to you, it's like I am absorbed with the Light and get to experience that inner joy which is in you which the light cleaves to, even though it be buried under superfluous things -- I can feel it. 

While crystals can have pointy edges which can puncture skin, within my hands there is neither pain nor blood. I bare it, even pointy edges can be made smooth. The happiness that you flee from, could be yours ... ours. 

I don't care about whatever happened before, for me the moment defines it, in the moment, I feel alive. No matter the distance, wherever you are, it doesn't prevent the feelings which play upon my heart, like little children, giddy for the beloved toy they have at home when school lets out. For me, this moment is forever summer, this is how it feels to me in that moment with you. Being freed from the tedious and repetitious passing moments in tick tock when I am with you... the clock no longer ticks... it stands still for us. 

I stand still for you, don't you see? I may not be perfect, but I am perfectly sure, that you are what I have always searched for. Perhaps it's only imagination, perhaps I'd say it about any woman I'd fall for, or maybe there has never been a woman who has touched me so much, that such thoughts and images would ever arise in my mind or being. You give rise to this expression, you breathe life into it and it sustains it... which is why it's natural to pour out such words to you. Drink from them, allow them to become a part of your organism, then you will begin to see what I see, and having experienced it directly, as I have, you will understand then why I had so much faith in us.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

I have never read anything so beautiful...


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Mountain Climber;bt21186 said:


> I have never read anything so beautiful...


Thank you very much. it came from the heart. *wipes tears*


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

You are very welcome, I think if Shakespeare himself were to read from your heart and soul he would be weak at the knees...


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Mountain Climber;bt21188 said:


> You are very welcome, I think if Shakespeare himself were to read from your heart and soul he would be weak at the knees...


Wow, really, @Mountain Climber? What a compliment... Shakespeare himself, eh? Well for me, if I could create reaction in only one person, it would be enough. I try to write in feeling, all and everything into that moment. That it touches anyone, touches me -- like a gift passed around. 

Thanks for the gift.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Yes, really. As I read each word, I was taken to another place, my senses were flooded by beauty and emotion.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

your faith in the relationship is admirable.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

minkaybell;bt21192 said:


> your faith in the relationship is admirable.


Heh thank you, but these days I don't know what the relationship is anymore or should I say I know what is in my heart, the feelings remain the same, so I can write them down. But if I could give what I see and experience then it would be known to her, but it isn't real if the other can't experience it themselves and feel, in there own way, what is obvious to their actual heart and just be real. Real understanding can't be given, that which is plain to see like the bloom of flowers when spring is come. So I guess being an INFJ, I live by my heart more than my head and maybe romanticize something that is no longer a possibility or to the very least complicated -- butit doesn't have to be, the complications and whatever else has been created, is not real imo... it's just like testing to see if you can move pass your defects, because once through it, it will all make sense... I still believe in her and I, so I hold onto what I feel is waiting for us, because in the moment, it is great, but can only do so much.


----------

